# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Where to get a blood test

## Marty_4

I'm a bit concerned where i can get a blood test from.
The doctor who i used to go to has moved locations. What's the usuall done thing to get a blood test done checking for the correct things
Regards
Marty

----------


## mgs83

i would like to know this to.....can anyone assist with this??

----------


## marcus300

Go to your Doctor.

----------


## donberry427

even if you could get a blood test without going to your doc it would be pretty expensive. I believe a blood test is like 400-600 bucks without insurance

----------


## CFH

try health one labs

----------


## Charlie6

ZRT labs

----------


## bigslick7878

I got this from a search on this forum..

http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Suppleme...lood-Test.html

Basically $275 for the test if you sign up for a membership plus thee cost (75$ plus $200 for members)

Forgive me for being stupid but how do these things work?? What do you put in the capsule they send you? Blood? saliva?

----------


## dece870717

I use these guys all the time https://www.directlabs.com . Order, pay, they send you form online to print out, use locator to find clinics that they work with(they have many), go in, give the person at the desk the print out, they draw blood, and you get results online within 24 hours, usually.

$97 for a basic blood test 

Lipid Profile
CBC
Thyroid Panel
Liver Panel
Kidney Panel
Minerals & Bones
Fluid & Electrolytes
Glucose

https://www.directlabs.com/Home/CWP/...S/Default.aspx

----------


## Focusmen

> I use these guys all the time https://www.directlabs.com . Order, pay, they send you form online to print out, use locator to find clinics that they work with(they have many), go in, give the person at the desk the print out, they draw blood, and you get results online within 24 hours, usually.
> 
> $97 for a basic blood test 
> 
> Lipid Profile
> CBC
> Thyroid Panel
> Liver Panel
> Kidney Panel
> ...



wow this place looks legit! im gonna try it out now. thnks!

but what about your tes panel? thats not incluced in the 97 package. can you mix and match?

----------


## sarasotafloridabrian

Legit docs only charge about $200.00 (here anyway). Many labs even advertise (but usually towards older folks) that they have specials for $149.00.
It's not that expensive, so go the correct route and get it done.
I'm scheduled this week in fact.

----------


## sarasotafloridabrian

PS, make sure you order a Testosterone Screening. All blood tests look for different things and have different fee's associated with them.

----------


## boss4romdabay

> I use these guys all the time https://www.directlabs.com . Order, pay, they send you form online to print out, use locator to find clinics that they work with(they have many), go in, give the person at the desk the print out, they draw blood, and you get results online within 24 hours, usually.
> 
> $97 for a basic blood test 
> 
> Lipid Profile
> CBC
> Thyroid Panel
> Liver Panel
> Kidney Panel
> ...


which one do you usually get?

----------


## Focusmen

> I use these guys all the time https://www.directlabs.com . Order, pay, they send you form online to print out, use locator to find clinics that they work with(they have many), go in, give the person at the desk the print out, they draw blood, and you get results online within 24 hours, usually.
> 
> $97 for a basic blood test 
> 
> Lipid Profile
> CBC
> Thyroid Panel
> Liver Panel
> Kidney Panel
> ...


just got back from my visit to "Lab Corp" one of their affiliate locations(2 miles frome house :Smilie: . i ordered the $97 wellness package and the total tes panel ($49). after i ordered i saw the total/ free tes ($79). ill get that one next time.

they claime 24 48 hour result you can view online. ill keep you guys posted

----------


## Focusmen

yep 24 hrs! pretty sweet deal! thanks dece!!!!


they even called me cause there was a lil concern(that i already knew about)

----------


## danielli

Any other feedback on direct labs . com ? Looks like a pretty good set up. I searched for "Testosterone " on the order tests page and found this for $159:

*CWP plus Testosterone, Total & Free 
Fasting Required: Yes - 10 to 12 hours

Specimen: Blood 

Tests Included: 

CWP: #1 ordered test - year after year!
Over 50 individual laboratory tests to provide a thorough Biochemical assessment of your health, and includes the basic cardiovascular tests as well as diabetes testing:
Lipid panel (cholesterol, HDL, LDL, the risk ratio, triglycerides) 
Complete Blood Count (CBC's)
Fluids and Electrolytes
Thyroid Panel w/TSH
Liver Panel 
Kidney Panel 
Glucose (Diabetes)
Mineral and Bone

Testosterone Total & Free: Checks Testosterone bound and unbound.*

----------


## danielli

> Any other feedback on direct labs . com ? Looks like a pretty good set up. I searched for "Testosterone " on the order tests page and found this for $159:
> 
> *CWP plus Testosterone, Total & Free 
> Fasting Required: Yes - 10 to 12 hours
> 
> Specimen: Blood 
> 
> Tests Included: 
> 
> ...


Bump...

Would this be all the tests one would need? Is that the rigth Testosterone test --- or is there something else?

Thanks.

----------


## Marty_4

So does anyone know of any in the UK?

----------


## Captain

> wow this place looks legit! im gonna try it out now. thnks!
> 
> but what about your tes panel? thats not incluced in the 97 package. can you mix and match?


 They are legit, inexpensive, and very helpful. Let's just say I have a friend that works there...

I usually do not comment as I am very new but I actually have years of experience with them....

----------


## RoachForLife19

For GH testing would the Wellness + HGH test be sufficient, or should I get something else as well?

----------


## baseline_9

http://www.manchesterhasit.co.uk/business/12764/

If ur doc wont do it, they will do it for free, call up and speak to michael

----------


## TTFU

> Any other feedback on direct labs . com ? Looks like a pretty good set up. I searched for "Testosterone " on the order tests page and found this for $159:
> 
> *CWP plus Testosterone, Total & Free 
> Fasting Required: Yes - 10 to 12 hours
> 
> Specimen: Blood 
> 
> Tests Included: 
> 
> ...


Not bad for $159. Doesn;t look like it includes any estrogen level tests. How would I make sure my hormones (both test and estro) are back in the normal range.

----------


## RoachForLife19

sorry a dumb question but what is this HIPPA release all about? Do I need to do it? 

Im thinking I just print out the requisition form, schedule an appt with LabCorp and bring it with me and im golden. But got thrown off when I saw this HIPPA release form and electronic signature thing

Thanks

----------


## RoachForLife19

Actually, would I be paying LabCorp any money too or do I just say its thru DirectLabs without giving any of my insurance info or cash or whatnot. Thanks all

----------


## Vettester

Try www.privatemdlabs.com

I can get you a coupon code for an extra 15% off, which brings the deluxe male panel down to about $127. It's a pretty easy setup to work with.

----------


## RoachForLife19

Just wanted to add the responses to my own questions a few posts up
-The fee with DirectLabs is 100% the fee (aka nothing was paid to LabCorp)
-The required my address, phone, and the req sheet from DirectLabs website
-The thing with HIPPA is ONLY if you want to send the results to your local doctor (no thanks!)
-I went to LabCorp at lunch, be prepared to wait a good 30min before going in. The blood part took all of 2minutes

I got my blood taken today, hoping to get results tomorrow if not Thursday
Thumbs up

----------


## Relax007

What do you ask your doc to test/check if you go that route?

----------


## RoachForLife19

not sure if this is directed to me, but long story short is I wouldnt even bother. Unless your doc is really cool. Mine was a douche.

----------


## Dr. Green

so how many days should it take after you are off the cycle for your test, estrogen and and whatnot to return to normal??

----------


## danielli

> Just wanted to add the responses to my own questions a few posts up
> -The fee with DirectLabs is 100% the fee (aka nothing was paid to LabCorp)
> -The required my address, phone, and the req sheet from DirectLabs website
> -The thing with HIPPA is ONLY if you want to send the results to your local doctor (no thanks!)
> -I went to LabCorp at lunch, be prepared to wait a good 30min before going in. The blood part took all of 2minutes
> 
> I got my blood taken today, hoping to get results tomorrow if not Thursday
> Thumbs up


Thanks for the info ! So you did not have to sign the HIPPA, right? Did you get your results yet from directlabs.com? Which test did you order and were you satisfied? 

Thanks.

----------


## hockeyguy

> I use these guys all the time https://www.directlabs.com . Order, pay, they send you form online to print out, use locator to find clinics that they work with(they have many), go in, give the person at the desk the print out, they draw blood, and you get results online within 24 hours, usually.
> 
> $97 for a basic blood test 
> 
> Lipid Profile
> CBC
> Thyroid Panel
> Liver Panel
> Kidney Panel
> ...


Anyone use these guys lately? Was thinking about giving them a try but want to make sure they are gtg?

----------


## RoachForLife19

I did about a month ago, everything went perfect

----------


## powerws

> so how many days should it take after you are off the cycle for your test, estrogen and and whatnot to return to normal??


4-6 weeks after PCT

----------


## Callsign

I've been going to a Dr for my past two cycles, how do you guys know how to read the results?

----------


## baseline_9

Look thru the stickies, i think marcus did a thread about BW results

It may be in a different section, maybe the QandA section

----------


## baseline_9

My bad, thread posted by merc

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...bout-bloodwork

----------


## sus250turbo

So where in the UK can i get my BW done? Preferably without my doc findin out? 
Thanks guys,
S

----------


## SlimmerMe

perhaps some of the mentioned online places...mentioned in this thread..

----------

